
Show HN: Tugboat – A fully working website for every pull request - dannyjoris
https://tugboat.qa/
======
eaton
Biased nerd here: I work for Lullabot and have been adjacent to a number of
projects that used Tugboat for client QA and approval over the past year or
two. While I can't speak to the implementation details, I can definitely say
that the emphasis on automatically spinning up per-pull-request/per-feature
demo instances of fairly complex sites and linking them from the PR tickets
has made review and approval by nontech stakeholders way smoother.

I'd be interested in knowing if there are any other CI or CI-adjacent tools
taking that approach, especially with non-LAMP hosting stacks?

~~~
nicksantamaria
Yep there are lots.

\- gitlab review apps
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/review_apps/](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/review_apps/)

\- probo ci - [https://probo.ci/](https://probo.ci/)

\- m8s -
[https://github.com/previousnext/m8s](https://github.com/previousnext/m8s)

I think Lagoon has this capability too, but haven’t used it personally.

I’m forgetting a bunch too.

